# Front strut replacement parts



## 92&93sentra (Apr 29, 2005)

My 93 sentra front end rattles badly at 70 mph on a freeway with a lot of truck traffic. (It's like I am driving over a dirt road in the mountains.) I have replace the front driveaxl which were part of the problem. I think the front struts are the other part of the problem (the struts are original with 150K miles on them).

Looking through my Haynes manual, it is not clear what parts beside the strut need replacing. The manual refers to several pieces in the strut assembly: strut mounting insulator (top cover), thrust seat, dust seal, rubber spring seat , rubber bumper, and a dust cover. Which of these parts or others should I replace when installing a new strut?


----------



## black_nx (Jul 26, 2005)

Are you replacing your struts because they are bad, or because of the rattle? I had this problem on my NX2000 and read on the sr20 forum that you could just tighten the upper bolt on the strut (the big center one). Just tighten this bolt as tight as you can and it could fix the rattle.


----------



## se-r-57 (May 1, 2002)

Damn the struts have 150k on them. There shot. Replace them and look at all the parts when ya take them apart. Anything that looks bad replace it.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

also take a look at the balljoints. my car shakes bad on the highway from about 70ish to 100 mph after 100 its as smooth as a brand new mercedes benz.....go figure


----------



## B13boy (Dec 16, 2004)

Is your car lowered? If not sometimes it is the strut mounting plate on top of the strut it gets old and cracks, I had this problem in the rear of my sentra. Should probably replace those struts because they are old, which causes longer braking distances and faster tire wear. If you want to see the breakdown of the strut components in diagram form you can see them online at www.nissanparts2u.com


----------

